# Rapido 881f



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking to move away from the trusty Autotrail to an A Class motorhome and the Rapido 881F seems to fit the bill layout wise .... does anyone have any feedback on this model .
Are the Rapido 8 models thT different to the 9,s ? 
The one thing that bothers the other half is the lack of an oven , is this such a big deal though ?

Any feedback gratefully recd


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> Looking to move away from the trusty Autotrail to an A Class motorhome and the Rapido 881F seems to fit the bill layout wise .... does anyone have any feedback on this model .
> Are the Rapido 8 models thT different to the 9,s ?
> The one thing that bothers the other half is the lack of an oven , is this such a big deal though ?
> 
> Any feedback gratefully recd


Has nobody got one - wow ??


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We only have a coachbuilt, but lack of an oven is no big deal.
Just get a skillet, about £50. 
Saves a lot of gas and we eat stuff that we never considered before in the van eg toasted cheese sandwiches.
If we had an oven now, don't think we would ever use it.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Do not know about that particular model but our Rapido has an oven which I think we have used a couple of times in 5 years. It is handy for keeping the bananas in though.

Alan


----------

